# Freud knives for Jet jj-6csx jointer?



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hopefully Charles will see this. I need knives for this jointer. Wondering if Freud makes them. I'm looking at the c350 and c400 sets. The c400 set is 6 1/8 X 11/16 X 1/8" which looks to be real close to what I have on the jointer.
If not Freud, any suggestions besides the expensive, and not long lasting Jet knives will be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

You may want to take a hard look at the item below they will last and last, plus when one gets dull just replace one of the cutters,,, it's not cheap but it will last forever.

Index Spiral Cutterhead
http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Index-Spiral-Cutterhead/H7653

========


----------



## Jtomwoods (Aug 26, 2005)

Mike,

I have the Jet JJ-6CSX jointer.

I've ordered Freud knives from Amazon. They are on the jointer now and seem to be okay but are a tad shorter than the Jet originals. I have also ordered from Global Tooling. They seem to be as good as the others and are less expensive. They are the same size as the Jet originals.
http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/planer_knives.html

Tom


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Tom. Looks like this one fits.
http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/6_1_16_x_5_8_x_1_8_t1_hss_planer_knfe_set_3.html
I can get Freud ordered locally, but there are 2 sizes. The c350 and c400 knives.
I'll have to take a blade out of the jointer, but I know they are 6 1/16" long.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> Thanks Tom. Looks like this one fits.
> http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/6_1_16_x_5_8_x_1_8_t1_hss_planer_knfe_set_3.html
> I can get Freud ordered locally, but there are 2 sizes. The c350 and c400 knives.
> I'll have to take a blade out of the jointer, but I know they are 6 1/16" long.


Mike,

For 6-1/16" X 5/8" X 1/8" you could get the C350 and be within 1/16" or you can order the C100 (25" X 5/8" X 1/8") cut into three 6-1/16" lengths. There is no additional charge for cutting to length.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Charles. I took the blades out and measured them. 6 1/16 X 11/16 X 1/8 so that puts them at the c400 size. Correct?

I noticed on the Freud website that there seems to be no direct link to jointer knives. You can search for the part number, but that was the only way I found them.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> Thanks Charles. I took the blades out and measured them. 6 1/16 X 11/16 X 1/8 so that puts them at the c400 size. Correct?
> 
> I noticed on the Freud website that there seems to be no direct link to jointer knives. You can search for the part number, but that was the only way I found them.


They are hidden under the Power Tools heading:
http://www.freudtools.com/p-295-high-speed-steel-industrial-planer-jointer-knives.aspx

If 11/16" is the correct width I recommend that you order the C400 and have us cut them to 6-1/16" to be sure they fit properly.


----------



## Mark D. (Jan 3, 2009)

*Did these knives work?*

Hey All,
I'm just wondering if the set of knives cut to the proper length as suggested by Charles was ever attempted? Did it work? If so, how can I go about getting a set and having it cut to length? I just purchased a used JJ-6CSX with stock Jet blades and there are a few nicks in the blades so I would like to purchase replacements. Thank you in advance.

-Mark


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Get the 3 pack of blades. Freud C350 @ 6"x5/8"x1/8".
About $18 or less at Amazon, compared to the Jet blades at $47.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Mark,

Welcome to the group. To order Freud knives cut to length you just need to specify this to the dealer when you order. Online store checkouts will not likely offer this so you will need to call or visit a retailer to be sure they get the specs.


----------



## jerryz (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess this question is directed to Charles.

Can you find out what material the Freud knives are made out of? is it regular HSS or the better T1 HSS

I am also in the market looking for replacements for my JJ-6CSX jointer and am a stounch supported of Freud tools.

I also own a Craftsman 12 1/2 Planer that I want to get knives for....

I believe that I can order the knives from my local Woodcraft store the sell Freud cutters and tools.
Thanks for your help


----------

